# Unusual Tillandsia ionantha form



## Stone (Jul 18, 2017)

Normally they flush red at flowering but this one bright yellow. Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2017)

cool!


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2017)

The color is very interesting, but it still looks like a hedgehog to me. ;>)


----------



## Secundino (Jul 19, 2017)

Weird and nice!


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 19, 2017)

Very cool. My normal form just got done blooming.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Love it!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 30, 2017)

that is different, and nice


----------



## Don I (Aug 3, 2017)

Neat.
Don


----------

